

Young Scientist Builds a Better Search Engine - mirceagoia
http://online.wsj.com/video/6F3049AB-61FE-4CEA-8972-45EFA94FFF27.html

======
brandoncapecci
You should rephrase the title to "young scientist begins learning about search
engines". It's not the first time I've been teased by the promise of improved
search and I'm always disappointed with the realization how infinitesimal the
odds of unseating Google are. As such, anything worth mentioning is going to
come from a PHD - not a kid who took an AI class a year early (I don't know
anyone moderately interested in computer science who hasn't heard of Markov
chains). Although they didn't mention anything specific about his algorithm in
the video of which I'm still curious in seeing, I'm certain it's not any
faster or more relevant than any other other basic search (not to be a debbie
downer, there's simply smarter minds who've worked far longer on the same
problem).

------
Cyndre
I actually have a bot that has been doing this for several years. It stores
word relations and keeps track of what words are used with others. It then can
rank potential words that it has seen from your query before and use those as
a subject to build a sentence from or as a highly targeted query for
searching.

------
mirceagoia
Seventeen-year-old Nicholas Schiefer is on his way to developing the next
Google for the social-media world. The Intel Foundation Young Scientist Award
winner sits down with digits to explain.

------
mdaniel
Sounds like an interesting idea; I hope he publishes more details. I also hope
the next interviewer is not so detached.

------
dragonbonheur
He looks a lot like Bill Gates when he was young.

